# was in halfrauds today and seen this



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_703021_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

so out of interest as anyone used it?
and im guessing that its actually a sealent, and not a wax?

cheers
alan


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it's a sealant and probably the most underrated LSP available...

It's a little "draggy" on application and can be a bit tough to remove if put on too thick but not the worst I've come across. Looks, durability and water behaviour are impressive and the best thing about it is that it can be used on trim so no more stains on plastics.

Here's a little review I did last year:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284027


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It is a strong wax as once was tested on Autoexpress and won the test. It may have sealant nature or may be a hybrid. A surprisingly good product as many say.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

thx for the info chaps, i did do a search on google about it, and did actually read the autoexpress test.
thx for the link to your review, will have a read now.
cheers


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

glad i read your review millns84, was a good read m8, glad i seen the ebay link from joe where its for sell at a tenner, so went and bought some.
cheers m8, got to be worth a tenner all day long.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad I spotted this thread tonight as I was starting to feel a little inferior due to my lack of posh products! (I'm just progressing from regular car cleaning on my way to detailing and am learning tonnes from DW members). 

My armoury is limited but I do have the ice wax and recently applied it to both of our vehicles. As I say, I'm new to detailing but I'm impressed with how well TW ice wax beads water. I wonder, could I put FK1000 over the top, what would happen? Is it even worth it? Reason I ask is that what I was planning on getting next. 

Regards, Jon.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

dunno jon, im abit like yourself m8 regarding regular car cleaning going into detailing, im also going to get fk1000p aswell, as that was what the original plan was.
im going to use the turtle wax on my car, and fk1000p on the wifes car, or vice versa and see how they compare.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JDO330 said:


> I wonder, could I put FK1000 over the top, what would happen? Is it even worth it? Reason I ask is that what I was planning on getting next.
> 
> Regards, Jon.


No point really Jon as they're the same type of product. You wouldn't do any harm but also I doubt you'd get any benefit.

Besides, one of the main advantages of the Ice wax is that it doesn't matter if you get it on black trim. FK1000p is a nightmare if you do!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

millns84 said:


> No point really Jon as they're the same type of product. You wouldn't do any harm but also I doubt you'd get any benefit.
> 
> Besides, one of the main advantages of the Ice wax is that it doesn't matter if you get it on black trim. FK1000p is a nightmare if you do!


Seconded! In a big way (regarding trim) :thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

You know what, in that case I think I might stick with the TW ice for a while and see how it goes. Plenty of time to try other products in the future.

Here is a beading pic taken yesterday, the ice wax has been on for about 3 weeks now but hasn't seen a lot of rain as the car is garaged. How does this look to you guys in the know?










Regards, Jon.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JDO330 said:


> You know what, in that case I think I might stick with the TW ice for a while and see how it goes. Plenty of time to try other products in the future.
> 
> Here is a beading pic taken yesterday, the ice wax has been on for about 3 weeks now but hasn't seen a lot of rain as the car is garaged. How does this look to you guys in the know?
> 
> Regards, Jon.


To be fair, it's one of the better waxes I've used all round. It's strong in all areas and any wax in the price bracket and slightly above that might beat it in one area is unlikely to beat it in others. It might even be my favourite all round wax but I've got to use it more before I decide for sure.

The beading looks good, should last for another 3-4 months from what I've seen from it. :thumb:


----------



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

That does look good and for the price too


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

millns84 said:


> No point really Jon as they're the same type of product. You wouldn't do any harm but also I doubt you'd get any benefit.
> 
> Besides, one of the main advantages of the Ice wax is that it doesn't matter if you get it on black trim. FK1000p is a nightmare if you do!


Why do people keep on saying this? FK1000P works great on my car's black trim! Makes it appear dark and shiny!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

C0NAN said:


> Why do people keep on saying this? FK1000P works great on my car's black trim! Makes it appear dark and shiny!


Smooth trim or textured?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Ice keeps appearing in Home Bargains £1:99.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

millns84 said:


> No point really Jon as they're the same type of product. You wouldn't do any harm but also I doubt you'd get any benefit.
> 
> Besides, one of the main advantages of the Ice wax is that it doesn't matter if you get it on black trim. FK1000p is a nightmare if you do!


glad i read that aswell now regarding the trim, suppose it would save me time having to tape up, think i'll stick with the tw ice for now and see how it goes.
cheers m8.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

GSD said:


> Ice keeps appearing in Home Bargains £1:99.


really?...think i'll pop in my local store tomorrow to see if they have any in stock.
nice one.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> really?...think i'll pop in my local store tomorrow to see if they have any in stock.
> nice one.


I thought that was years ago, didn't realise they still did it at that price.

All the Ice products I've used are excellent, although I understand the liquid wax only lasts a couple of weeks and the liquid clay kit is supposedly useless...


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

dunno, though last time i went in HB probably 6 months ago, thinking back in sure i did see some ice products on the self, but did'nt pay any attention to them. 
yeh not really bothered about the liquid wax or the clay kit, would like to try the detailer, tyre cleaner/dresser and window cleaner.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> dunno, though last time i went in HB probably 6 months ago, thinking back in sure i did see some ice products on the self, but did'nt pay any attention to them.
> yeh not really bothered about the liquid wax or the clay kit, would like to try the detailer, tyre cleaner/dresser and window cleaner.


I'd also strongly recommend the shampoo:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284756


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

millns84 said:


> I'd also strongly recommend the shampoo:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284756


yeh will grab some of that aswell, another good review m8, nice one.
also interested in the total interior care, as it says it does plastic leather and glass.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> yeh will grab some of that aswell, another good review m8, nice one.
> also interested in the total interior care, as it says it does plastic leather and glass.


Yep got that too and it's really good, leaves a nice sheen to the interior plastics etc which is quite durable too. It's good on glass which surprised me as it's quite creamy so I thought it'd streak like crazy.

Not done a review on this though, yet.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

great, will get some of that aswell then.
cheers dude.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Yep got that too and it's really good, leaves a nice sheen to the interior plastics etc which is quite durable too. It's good on glass which surprised me as it's quite creamy so I thought it'd streak like crazy.
> 
> Not done a review on this though, yet.


Please write one, I'd like to read that 

I agree most of the ICE range is very good. I am particularly impressed with glass cleaner/rain repellent in one. It's probably the best glass cleaner I've used TBH.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> Please write one, I'd like to read that
> I am particularly impressed with glass cleaner/rain repellent in one. It's probably the best glass cleaner I've used TBH.


Yeah it's really good, I read about a few people having issues with streaking but I assume they used too much. It's one of those products you've really got to use sparingly to get the best out of it.

It beads/sheets water almost as good as Carlack glass sealant. Sort of negates the need for a dedicated glass sealant IMO, which is a shame as I've got two bottles of Carlack


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

So where are you guys getting you bargain priced Ice products from then?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I would give the liquid ICE a go, I use it for all the black bits and I have found nothing better for that task, durability was a problem when it first came out but they sorted that out with a new improved ICE that supposedly lasted 5 times longer than the original.
Mine is the original and I get 6 weeks without any problem at all.
The real advantage with ICE liquid is that it's very quick to apply and buff off and you can apply to all the black bits etc.., leaves a very slick finish.

Kev


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JDO330 said:


> So where are you guys getting you bargain priced Ice products from then?


Ebay mainly. £10 for the paste wax and around £6 each for shampoo, glass cleaner, QD IIRC. I've got 7 bottles of the shampoo though as I saw an offer for 6 bottles for £15 :lol:



spursfan said:


> I would give the liquid ICE a go, I use it for all the black bits and I have found nothing better for that task, durability was a problem when it first came out but they sorted that out with a new improved ICE that supposedly lasted 5 times longer than the original.
> Mine is the original and I get 6 weeks without any problem at all.
> The real advantage with ICE liquid is that it's very quick to apply and buff off and you can apply to all the black bits etc.., leaves a very slick finish.
> 
> Kev


There's been a few versions of the liquid but I didn't know the new liquid version was out in the UK yet, think it came out in May last year in the US. There's also a spray wax but I've not seen that either yet.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Ebay mainly. £10 for the paste wax and around £6 each for shampoo, glass cleaner, QD IIRC. I've got 7 bottles of the shampoo though as I saw an offer for 6 bottles for £15 :lol:
> 
> There's been a few versions of the liquid but I didn't know the new liquid version was out in the UK yet, think it came out in May last year in the US. There's also a spray wax but I've not seen that either yet.


millns84, think we may be at cross purposes here, my Liquid Ice is approx 4 years old now and i got it from Halfords, not long after i bought it a newer version came out which apparently was 5 times longer lasting.
So easy to use and best bit is ......no white marks anywhere:thumb:

Kev


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I thought that was years ago, didn't realise they still did it at that price.
> 
> All the Ice products I've used are excellent, although I understand the liquid wax only lasts a couple of weeks and the liquid clay kit is supposedly useless...


It crops up periodicaly last time was about 3 months ago they had the whole range,time before that it was just the paste polish and something in a spray bottle.


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

andy monty said:


> Smooth trim or textured?


It's slightly textured.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

bought a few bits of ebay to try.


----------

